# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  24h Downhill Semmering "Ride the night"

## holgi

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind auf der Suche nach einem Ersatzfahrer für´s 24h-Rennen. Leider muß einer von unserem 6er-Team krankheitsbedingt zuhause bleiben. Jetzt suchen wir einen Fahrer der Lust und Zeit hat, ein bißchen Spaß zu haben! 
Wir sind keine verbissenen Racer, aber auch nicht auch nicht die Langsamsten! 
Meldet euch einfach bei mir, alles andere besprechen wir dann.

grüße

----------


## Mergol

Grüß dich!
Ich hatte heuer vor in einem 4er Team zu starten und dachte dann dass ich keine Zeit dafür habe, doch jetzt hätt ich Zeit und bin sehr motiviert auf das Rennen!
Falls Ihr noch denn Startplatz habt wer ich gern dabei!
lg

----------


## keutl

Servus!suchen einen 4den mann für under team da uns einer abgesprungen ist!melde dich bei mir0650/8205767lg dominin

----------

